# Category II & III Codes



## elisaarb (Nov 17, 2010)

Does anyone know when it would be appropriate to use Category II & III codes for Anesthesia or Pain Management billing....not really sure at this point we do not use them at all in our billing was just wondering if we can or should be....THANKS


----------



## dwaldman (Nov 17, 2010)

Category II---Quality measures/PQRI
Category III---Transforminal or Facet utilizing ultrasound guidance are the main codes that come to mind

http://www.ama-assn.org/ama/pub/phy...surance/cpt/about-cpt/category-ii-codes.shtml


----------



## marvelh (Nov 22, 2010)

If there is a category III CPT code that describes the service / procedure performed, it must be reported rather than an unlisted category I CPT code.  See the section guidelines. 

Pain management has several potential category III codes, including codes for spine injections performed with ultrasound needle guidance.


----------



## tahneetiger (Aug 31, 2021)

Could you please elaborate more on the pain management category III codes?


----------

